# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  هيثم قـــــــــــارورة & المعـــــــــــز مــــــــهزوز

## عوض الله طلحه

*بعد هزيم الصفيراب بهد المدمر ساكواها فى شباك المعز مهزوز وعقب انتهاء المباراة قرر قارورة الاختباء من غضب جماهير الهلال وبطشهم وقرر التنكر حتى لا يعرفه احد وبعد التنكر ذهب قارورة مشيا حتى السوق العربي متنكرا لمعرفة اخبار الشارع ورده فعل الجماهير حتى وصل لمكان ست شاي يجلس بجانبها عدد من الشباب فقام بسحب مقعد وجلس وطلب من ست الشاي شاي احمر وعندما قدمت له ست الشاي كباية الشاي قالت له اتفضل ياهيثم مصطفى فكاد لا يصدق نفسه فقال لها كيف عرفتيني وانا متنكر كده؟ فقالت له:
انا المعز محجوب ياحيوان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:ANSmile09:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ههههههههاااااااااااااااااااااي

قوية والله .. بس نسيت أتير توماس بتاع الورنيش الكان قاعد جنب خالتو معز ...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ههههههههههههههههههههاي
الله يجازي محنك يا عوض
*

----------


## سانتو

*هههههههههههاه
الله يجازى محنك ياعوض الله
مبااااالغة

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هاهاها
حلووووووووة وملعوبة
*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووويه
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*وهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااى بركه
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*هههههههااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا ى                                                                                           قووووووووووووووووووى                                                                                            خرررررررررررررررررررررى                                                                                          قووووووووووووووووووى                                                                                              خررررررررررررررررررررررى                                                                                                                الله  يجازى  محينك   دى عملتها                                                                     كيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف                                          
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*أحلي نكته . .
باين عليك كنت فاتح خيال زي ما بقول سلك .
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لينا زمن ما ضحكنا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عوض الله طلحه

*انتظــــــــــــــــــــــروا اجمل النكات عن الصفيراب
                        	*

----------

